# 9mm Ammo



## redfalcon302 (Jan 7, 2008)

I know this topic has been beaten to death since Internet forums first came out, but I never hear about Blazer Brass from Wal-Mart at $8.97/box (around hear anyway). I see all kinds about Remington UMC, some about Wolf, S&B, etc. but never any love for the Blazer Brass. I've put several hundred rounds through my Hi-Point (sold immediately after i bought my Glock 19!!!) and I've put a few hundred through the Glock and it seems pretty clean and accurate enough for range practice and getting used to the trigger. I know there is a CCI Blazer that comes in a more silver case, but is the brass any better or worse? One more thing, these shells can be re-loaded right? I'm collecting most of them when I shoot so I can reload them when I get a press and stuff later. Thanks and I love this forum!!


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Actually there are at least two threads on Blazer Brass ammo. Try or search. I know at least one of them had Blazer Brass in the title.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Almost anything will burn pretty clean in a 9mm. I've seen reloads using Rex II powder in 9mm work pretty nice but if you used in in a 45 it took forever to get it out:smt091

I've not used Blazer brass in anything over a 9mm. It seems pretty good though. I might have to pick up some in 40 and 45 and see what it is like. If it's better than that infernal 231 powder Winchester uses in their bulk boxes then I'd call it pretty good. Though I'm not a huge fan of Winchester rounds in bigger bore pistols. I just think it's a little too dirty compared to some others I've used and/or rolled on my own.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I've never had any problems with Blazer anything, from 9mm, .40, & .45. I've used both Blazer Brass and the Blazer Aluminum in all these calibers with perfect results. I tend to buy the aluminum cases since I don't reload... saves ~ $1/ box that way for me. I order it in bulk and it's my ammo of choice since it's the cheapest stuff out there.


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Haven't tried mine yet. Bought 10 boxes at Wal Mart, dam near cleaned them out of them. Hope they run good in my CZ's.


----------



## redfalcon302 (Jan 7, 2008)

WHere are you getting your aluminum ammo from? Cheapest I can find is $9/box at walmart. While a good price, I'm always looking for something cheaper  Admin: Sorry for putting it in Glock instead of Ammo; I'm just in the Glock forum all the time I forgot there was other stuff out there :smt083


----------



## bubbinator (May 15, 2012)

Any "brass" not brass is unreloadable for most applications. The cheap non-brass ammo is great practise ammo. For carry ammo send a little more for good stuff(See BHP Forum for links to ammo performance),


----------



## g2gunny (Sep 17, 2012)

I never use blazer brass...I have seen people use it with no issue most of the time, I have seen three times it mess up, two of those times destroying the gun.

1. Shot out of my xd 45, you could see the bullet come out clearly, probably at no more than 300 FPS

2. It blew up my friends glock.

3. Blew up the guy shooting next to me's kimber 1911 barrel (talk about sucky)

So yeah, I would just spend alittle more. Not only might you lose your gun, you could get shit in your eyes and face.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I've shot a lot of Blazer Brass in .45 ACP, with no issues, and reloaded the brass multiple times.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

3-year-old thread, back from the dead.

Sorry my friends, I'm going to kill it again.


----------

